# Rca Video Cables



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Iâ€™m a huge audiophile guy but donâ€™t know the workings of a standard RCA video cable. There are 2 â€œwiresâ€ in the cable, one on the post and one on the sleeve. The question in mind is on these wireless cameras can we just swap the â€œwiresâ€ and reverse the video image? Iâ€™m sure itâ€™s not that easy but who or where better to ask.

Thanks
Bill.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I just found out using a sacrificial RCA cable it will not work. I'm hoping the LCD display will do the trick.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bill I think there is more to it than just swapping cables. I can't really help more but if it were that easy there wouldn't be as much talk about this on various forums. The tech forum on rv.net is pretty good for this type of stuff too.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

So how does the image look Bill other than being reversed? Does it seem like it was worth the purchase? I almost bought that one on E-bay, I just didn't want to be the test rabbit!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill,

Reversing the image on the monitor is much more involved than just switching the wires. You would need a specialized video processor, and that is $$$!

Here is another idea to ponder. One I intend to play around with. Since the camera is wireless, you really have unlimited mounting options. I intend to have mine mounted on the rear of the trailer when on the road, but removable at destination. Doing so, you have new options available, such as mounting on a tripod at the back of the pad looking towards the trailer as you back in, or even as a hand held unit the DW could handle so as to give you visual clues wherever you might need them.









Our storage spot is very tight, and it would be great to have a view of the neighboring RV on my blind side as I am backing in.

A mount to the tailgate of my TV is in the works as well, pointing down at the hitch should make hooking up a breeze!









Just food for thought...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Actually, on many of the TFT flat panel displays, there are pins on the interface connector that define the scan direction (up/down, left/right). In other words, set it up for a right to left scan, instead of the usual left to right. With off the shelf displays, access to the interface would probably be limited, but there are kits available out there that consists of the raw display, interface/driver, and cabling. These kits would only be suitable for the more adventuresome Outbackers who would have to wire it up and put it in some kind of enclosure. Of course, with the conventional CRT based displays, what PDX Doug said is correct, it would be big $$$ to mirror the display by processing the video itself.
Another option...place the camera in the rear window looking at the road through a mirror. Almost sounds too simple.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

The image is great. Color is not bad but the IR mode is awsome full detail and resolution in pitch black.

PDX_Doug, that's the plan. I'm going to use a magnetic mount on the rear window of the TT and remove for a backup on the TV stuck to the bumper.

I walked with the camera across the street to the neighbors house, DW still in the house watching the TV and never lost signal from over 100' and through the house.

Total cost with shipping for mine was $34. well worth the expense if you ask me. Now I just need to figure out how to reverse the image. I know on the DW's Durango the Sony DVD player will flip the picture but I'm not sure if it will invert. I gotta go play with that when I get home.

Bill.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Maybe it's easier for me to think of the simple things







, but I just mounted mine on the Outback tongue jack (with velcro) instead of on the truck. That way I don't have to worry about switching right and left. It is a little funny watching yourself come toward the trailer, but directions are intuitive.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sensai said:


> Maybe it's easier for me to think of the simple things
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Good call.

Did you mount yours on the rear of the Outback yet? If so how's it working? I should be able to play over the Thanksgiving holiday with my setup.

I tried buying 2 more last night and was out bid on 4, I quit at $20.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

I mounted it on the rear bumper with velcro, but I'm not real happy with that. I'm trying to figure out a more sturdy mounting system. I'd also like to rig a better power source (versus my AA battery rig).

Let me know what you come up with, maybe we can come up with a stadard hook-up.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I was going to mount mine in the rear window in the camper and use the 12v adaptor in the camper for power. I'll take pictures when I set it up.

Bill.


----------

